# problema con alsa e multimedia audio controller ati

## DierRe

ho un problema, non riesco a sentire l'audio quando per esempio faccio partire enemy territory.

il gioco dice:

```
------- sound initialization -------

/dev/dsp: Input/output error

Could not mmap /dev/dsp

```

lspci per la scheda audio:

```
0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4370 (rev 02)
```

probabilmente è un problema del gioco perché in generale l'audio lo sento...io sinceramente non so da dove partire per cercare una soluzione...stavo pensando a modificare da qualche parte il dev che deve cercare, ma non so quale è il device giusto  :Sad: 

----------

## BikE

Ti manca sicuramente l'emulazione OSS... controlla di averla attivata dal kernel...

----------

## CarloJekko

oppure emergi alsa oss

----------

## DierRe

ho sia l'emulazione oss nel kernel come * ed ho installato alsa-oss, ci avevo pensato...ma nn ho idea di come configurarli.

----------

## X-Drum

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

ET + oss (ti consiglio la lettura):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-168821-highlight-enemy+territory+oss.html

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> ho sia l'emulazione oss nel kernel come * ed ho installato alsa-oss, ci avevo pensato...ma nn ho idea di come configurarli.

 

prova con alsaconf

e ricordati che alsa mette tutti i volumi a zero, per default

li setti con alsamixer

----------

## Deus Ex

La risposta sta nella seconda guida segnalata da X-drum  :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

devi configurare alsa con dmix , e poi lanciare aoss et   :Wink: 

----------

## DierRe

Ho usato questa soluzioncina..che funziona:

```
echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss

echo -n "enabled: 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
```

ma devo metterla ad ogni riavvio?  :Neutral: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> Ho usato questa soluzioncina..che funziona:
> 
> ```
> echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
> 
> ...

 

si!, metti quelle righe nel tuo

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

per eseguirli ad ogni riavvio della macchina

----------

## DierRe

grazie :*

sto forum è na figata cmq...

----------

## DierRe

p.s.: scusate per la seconda stringa, ho copia-incollato male :/

----------

## X-Drum

ah piccola nota:

```
echo -n "enabled: 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
```

non è pertinente al discorso audio, è un comando che utilizzavi

tu per altri motivi? (solo per sapere)

piccola nota2:

ovviamente assicurati che il "servizio" local

sia nel tuo runlevel di default

```
rc-update add local default
```

----------

## DierRe

sì la seconda riga è per il wireless ma ho copia incollato male, mi serve anche quella che parta automaticamente all'avvio  :Smile: 

sì local già è nel runlevel di default, l'unica dubbio che ho è che dmix dovrebbe stare negli alsa-utils? Perché io non l'ho trovato tra i comandi...

----------

## DierRe

upperei perché ho notato che con dmix la soluzione è generale....quindi potrei sapere cosa devo installare?

----------

## kaosone

quella riga li serve solo se usi oss, ma tu NON vuoi usare oss visto che non hai una scheda che supporta mix hw, quindi toglila pure

ti conviene usare aoss che e' il wrapper alsa di oss

segui qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix e installato tutto dovresti poter usare aoss et e avere mixing sw con basso delay :sisi:

----------

## DierRe

io ho seguito l'how-to ma non sono riuscito a trovare la configurazione adatta alla mia scheda...  :Sad: 

dovrebbe chiamarsi ati-ixp ac97 o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## X-Drum

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> io ho seguito l'how-to ma non sono riuscito a trovare la configurazione adatta alla mia scheda... 
> 
> dovrebbe chiamarsi ati-ixp ac97 o qualcosa del genere...

 

è lo stesso chipset infame che monta il mio portatile....

beh ad et sul laptop ci gioco poco e niente ma con l'emulazione oss

riuscivo tranquillamente a farlo andare (ma occhio no demoni come artsd o esd)

per quanto riguarda dmix e aoss, i ho provati tempo fa con scarisisiimi risultati:

delay delay delay..

purtroppo questo chipset è penoso, (non puoi nemmeno regolare i bassi perche' non esistono,

stessa cosa per i tremble), come si fa ad implementare e vendere porcherie simili?

----------

## DierRe

boh...cmq sto portatile è molto buono, tranne il lato audio...solamente che pensavo di cavarmela in qualche modo...almeno et funziona con l'altra soluzione....ma se oltre ad et volessi anche fare lo stesso lavoretto con xmms che devo scrivere nella stringa?

----------

## !ico

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> e ricordati che alsa mette tutti i volumi a zero, per default
> 
> li setti con alsamixer

 

prendo spunto da qui senza aprire topics inutilmente: ma c'è un modo per salvare i valori di alsamixer o ogni volta che riavvio devo lanciarlo e settarli a mano?

premetto che non ho cercato in giro soluzioni, quindi potrebbe anche essere un faq...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

teoricamente dovrebbe farlo automaticamente, quando viene fermato il servizio alsa sound... il servizio è configurato correttamente?

----------

## makami

per salvare i valori puoi dare da root 

```
alsactl store
```

----------

## makami

 *makami wrote:*   

> per salvare i valori puoi dare da root 
> 
> ```
> alsactl store
> ```
> ...

 

A me li salva automaticamente comunque..

----------

## !ico

beh, io ho lanciato alsaconf e fattoq uello che c'era scritto sullo schermo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

cosa significa "fermato alsa sound"?

ola e grazie  :Wink: 

EDIT: dakkiu! devo ancora abituarmi alla velocità di risposta del forum... non avevo letto Makami, grazie mille  :Wink: 

ri-ola  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

dovresti avere un servizio "alsasound" nel runlevel default... lo start/stop di quel servizio fa tutto quello di cui hai bisogno

----------

## !ico

ma cos'è, una chat?   :Shocked: 

ho guardato e in effetti non c'era...ora l'ho aggiunto, al prossimo reboot vi saprò dire.

grazie mille!

ola  :Wink: 

EDIT: funziona, grazie!  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *DierRe wrote:*   

> boh...cmq sto portatile è molto buono, tranne il lato audio...solamente che pensavo di cavarmela in qualche modo...almeno et funziona con l'altra soluzione....ma se oltre ad et volessi anche fare lo stesso lavoretto con xmms che devo scrivere nella stringa?

 

beh anche il mio portatile "è molto buono" va tutto bene a parte 

quell'odioso chipset per l'audio

per xmms puoi sempre usare un plugin per l'output != oss

----------

